# Elise photos from last Ring Trip - bandwidth intensive



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Hi all,

I paid to have some professional photos taken on my last visit to the Ring in October and thought you might like to see them.

I don't believe I posted an update when I first bought my latest Elise, but for those who don't know it's my 3rd Lotus in 3 years and I intend to race it in the 2008 Lotus Elise Trophy series. It's an S1 Sport 160 that I've had converted to Honda 2.0 litre iVTEC power & 6 speed gearbox from the Japanese market Integra Type R, running 230bhp and weighing approx. 740kgs. It'll lap the Ring in just over 8 minutes, even with me driving it :wink:

I hope you like the photos and that some of you might come along and watch me race next year.

Rob


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice pic's Rob ! I hope you got them in high-resolution. They look fabolous. Thx for sharing.

(and perfect lines also :wink: both wheels on the banking in the Karussel)


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Rob

You not entering Brands this weekend?

Good luck in the ET for 08 anyway. Been watching this series this year and it seems to be growing stronger with every race.

(don't know if you remember, but we briefly met at Exige day @ Cadwell, but I guess you were too busy sorting out the oil leaks from your borrowed exige!)

Tom


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Nice pic's Rob ! I hope you got them in high-resolution.


Cheers, yes I have


chip said:


> You not entering Brands this weekend?
> 
> Good luck in the ET for 08 anyway. Been watching this series this year and it seems to be growing stronger with every race.


Cheers Tom, yes I remember you from Cadwell.

I was planning to do Brands as my first race, but the timing doesn't work for me domestically as SWMBO is busy swotting for her dentistry finals and I'm playing a support role, making tea and the like


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

b3ves said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I paid to have some professional photos taken on my last visit to the Ring in October and thought you might like to see them.


Sorry for this but.....

How much did you pay this pro?

The shutter speed is far too high, there's no movement in the wheels, it looks like you've parked up!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice Rob.

Just over 8 mins makes my 8:33 look a tad lardy (you barsteward :wink: ) & i'm more than a touch jealous :twisted:

I'm still looking into course options for Spring 2008, so will drop you a line when my investigations are complete.

As an aside, did that Ring Ticket ever turn up??


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> Sorry for this but.....
> 
> How much did you pay this pro?
> 
> The shutter speed is far too high, there's no movement in the wheels, it looks like you've parked up!


The movement in the wheels is much more evident in the high res versions. I've uploaded them all to http://public.fotki.com/b3ves/ringtrip-october-2007/

Jochen (Frozenspeed) is very well known as a photographer at the Ring and a group of 6 paid â‚¬50 each, which IMO was good value for money.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Very nice Rob.
> 
> Just over 8 mins makes my 8:33 look a tad lardy (you barsteward :wink: ) & i'm more than a touch jealous :twisted:
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul.

I managed a best of 8 min 04 with the track still damp in places, as I subsequently found out the following lap (another story).

I reckon the car is good for sub 8 minutes, providing I can take some brave pills after having had my confidence dented (thankfully more dented than my car, but that was more due to luck than judgement).

One concern I have is stability of the car at higher speeds. After already having had a front spoiler/splitter fitted to steady the front, I'm now going to invest in a rear wing as fitted to most of the Elise Trophy Class B cars (the class I'll be racing in). Having driven the same car at the Ring back in July when it had 81bhp less per tonne and clocked a best of 8 min 32, it's amazing how different (for different, read scarier!) the Nordschleife feels at higher speeds on the straighter bits.

I don't plan on doing more than 1 or 2 Ring trips next year, but if car & driver survive the 2008 race season, I'll supercharge the Honda (300+bhp) and have a more concerted effort to get below 8 mins in 2009. And yes, I know it's not good to focus on lap times when driving on public days, so I'll be looking at other options. Watch this space....

Cheers for reminding me about the Ring ticket. After 2 trips to the post office, they found it and I have it if you want it. FWIW I know a few others with unused 2007 laps, so if anyone is brave enough to venture over before the end of the year, gimme a shout, but don't forget your snow chains! 

Regs....Rob


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Rob.
> ...


What happened?? (off-line i guess is better).

The thought of sub 8mins would scare the shit out of me, as at that point i feel it's as much about driving ability/balls as it is the car. I know the RS4 has managed sub 8mins albeit with a Nordschleife guru/racer driving it & the car clad in semi slicks, however even attempting to lower my best BTG to those levels would never happen, as i feel car/driver were very close to their limits & i'd be taking uncalculated risks to push harder.

No way i can bow to those who preach that timing is dangerous & an unwritten rule that should not be broken, as how the hell else can you guauge if you're improving or not?? Fully agree that it's always that last lap that catches you out, so would only ever time every now & again. Depending on conditions/traffic, some laps that feel lightning fast are in fact quite slow & vice versa. That said, if i go again in the RS4, i doubt i'll time again as i really don't want to or feel the need to better my time as i know i'd be heading into dangerous territory.

If i take the new RS6 next year, then it would be rude not to benchmark :lol: You're right about the higher speed sections, as a quick glance at the speedo shows even in a road car you can be tonking along at some very high speeds.

All good fun though & i'm watching this space :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> Sorry for this but.....
> 
> How much did you pay this pro?
> 
> The shutter speed is far too high, there's no movement in the wheels, it looks like you've parked up!


This size shows it up better:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

b3ves said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for this but.....
> ...


I'd still want to see more movement. But the main thing is you have pictures of something you'll always want to remember! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Rob, i met Jochen several times in the last years and i also have some own ringpic's made by him.
He's a very professional guy, and fun to talk with. (he's from Belgium) :wink:

The larger picture show's indeed that the wheels have "speed".
Awesome pic indeed


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow those hi-res pics are awesome very nice


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Rob, let us have a list of the dates / events your entering, are you aiming to do the full season ?

If you get upto OP, I'll do my best to pop along to cheer you on.

Ian.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r14n said:


> Rob, let us have a list of the dates / events your entering, are you aiming to do the full season ?
> 
> If you get upto OP, I'll do my best to pop along to cheer you on.
> 
> Ian.


Likewise, Oulton is only 40mins from my house so should be fine to pop along & support.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

<cough> *Gaffer-tape!* </cough> :wink:

Yes, Jochen got some good shots; there's so many random photographers there on public days that we've all seen pics of our cars at the 'ring but it was a nice opportunity to get some proper high-res photo's. 
Last trip was not as good as the 2 prior in the year - I think Rob and I managed about 20 laps between the 2 of us in 3 days :?









High-res









High-res


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> <cough> *Gaffer-tape!* </cough> :wink:
> 
> Yes, Jochen got some good shots; there's so many random photographers there on public days that we've all seen pics of our cars at the 'ring but it was a nice opportunity to get some proper high-res photo's.
> Last trip was not as good as the 2 prior in the year - I think Rob and I managed about 20 laps between the 2 of us in 3 days :?
> ...


Very nice Stu 8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

20 laps in days 

Did 37 in a day this year, 54 in the trip of one day and 2 evening sessions.

I was knackered and did a set of pads in the CSL.

We should hook up next year. Planning on being in an S1 Exige trying to keep up with you both


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The wanderer returns! :wink:

Where you been Omen?

Back to lap timing - I've decided that I probably won't drive around in much under 9mins. It gets to the stage where if something goes wrong then the result is big rather than just a dent (B3ves - glad to read your got away with your incident).

Since I had my kiddy I think I've reappraised what I'm doing there and now go for fun and stick within what I know is safe. I'm driving smoother and that probaby means quicker than before but I don't time now as that's not a target of mine.

I don't think a faster more capable car would lure me to go that much faster to be honest. I had my big off and have been back about 5 or 6 times so I've laid that ghost to rest but I do feel that I've lost that desire to push or. Perhaps I've matured or perhaps some would call it getting old. I just know that it's not that big a deal to me now. It's something that still has a place in my life but my family is so much more important.

Strangley though I am considering going back next year on a motorbike :roll: :lol:

p.s. Nice pics guys. I've also got some from him.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just seeign your VX on track there Stu...did you see Thorney on Wrecks to Riches?

Got interviewed by the (some would say) lovely Vicky Butler Henderson about making a VX handle better without spending any cash.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> 20 laps in days
> 
> Did 37 in a day this year, 54 in the trip of one day and 2 evening sessions.
> 
> ...


That's mighty impressive  . Close to 6hrs constant track time in 1 day takes some doing round Nordschleife (for both car & driver).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> The wanderer returns! :wink:
> 
> Where you been Omen?
> 
> ...


I'll be back next year without a shadow of doubt. Not sure when yet, but defo planning to do 2 trips. Also planning to do either the Spring or Autumn Spa 2 dayer.

We'll have to organise something??

Brave chap returning on a bike. Know what you mean on the timing though & yes it's probably because you're getting old :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Not sure when I'll be going next year, but will be sure to go at least once, probably midweek. Ideal for me would be during the week of 2nd June as if all goes to plan, I'll be racing at Spa 31/5-1/6.

Will keep an eye on the calendar.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Just seeign your VX on track there Stu...did you see Thorney on Wrecks to Riches?
> 
> Got interviewed by the (some would say) lovely Vicky Butler Henderson about making a VX handle better without spending any cash.


Hi, sorry only just caught back up with this thread!
*Paul - * Sounds like you had a lot of track time this year. Thanks for the ticket btw - osrry it din't get to me in time for the Oct trip. I've ended up with same from our last trip. A 25 lap ticket only half used 

*Damon - * For sure [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

*Kell - * Hi - no i didn't see it. Although I did spew out my mouthful of tea when I saw JT:
a) Participating in a race and lasting more than 2 laps and...
b) Winning the race....
...on Sky sports about 8 weeks ago  
He's doing well. I presume most people saw him on TG. Quite a celebrity now. As for making a VX handle better for low-cost. Well i guess it comes down to what you determine low-cost :roll: 
Adjustable coilovers (Nitrons) @ Â£1,200, proper Geo @ Â£170 and some R888's will have it on rails. It's pretty good "as-is" but it will still cost 2k incl tyres to get it handling well on-track.


----------

